# fosgate 4080 ... a rare find?



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Got this amp at the pawnshop today because I needed 4 channel. I was told it was 600 and 1000watts max, but the a guy in the shop starts getting excited and was talking about how you could change out some chips and it could get like 4000watts..... huh?! Anyway, he follows me outside begging to buy it.
I know fosgate had some cheater amps, but any truth to a 4000watt modification? 
Amp looks like this :scrutinize:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Rockfo...osgate_4080DSM/


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

LOL! Still like though............. :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i like them old rockford amps


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2009, 04:18 PM~15220058
> *i like them old rockford amps
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Tru clean power


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that amp sucks and is a piece of shit.....




sell it to me


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 29 2009, 07:36 PM~15221979
> *that amp sucks and is a piece of shit.....
> sell it to me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

NICE ASS FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

what about the "so called" chips increasing the power. I got a kicker 450 and I really didn't sound as loud as the Fosgate. I fact the fosgate was loud as hell!
and no its not for sell. like I said.. .loud as hell :0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15221979
> *that amp sucks and is a piece of shit.....
> sell it to me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

those chips he mentioned are just crossover networks-i.e.HP,LP,Full


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15221979
> *that amp sucks and is a piece of shit.....
> sell it to me
> *


HAHAHA Your always wanting to buy amps... Your amp fiend like me....LOL...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15222365
> *what about the "so called" chips increasing the power.
> *


its b.s homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15222365
> *what about the "so called" chips increasing the power. I got a kicker 450 and I really didn't sound as loud as the Fosgate. I fact the fosgate was loud as hell!
> and no its not for sell.  like I said.. .loud as hell :0
> *


Great amps...and good find. 



> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 29 2009, 06:54 PM~15222924
> *those chips he mentioned are just crossover networks-i.e.HP,LP,Full
> *


 :yes: :yes: Like Chelada mentioned the chips were only for changing the xover, not the output.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

4080 watts, duh!


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 29 2009, 03:10 PM~15219545
> *Got this amp at the pawnshop today because I needed  4 channel. I was told it was 600 and 1000watts max, but the a guy in the shop starts getting excited and was talking about how you could change out some chips and it could get like 4000watts..... huh?!  Anyway, he follows me outside begging to buy it.
> I know fosgate had some cheater amps, but any truth to a 4000watt modification?
> Amp looks like this :scrutinize:
> ...


I HAD THIS AMP IN MY CAR IN 1996 AND IT PUSHED MY 4 12'S NO PROBLEM AND IT WAS LOUD AS HELL.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 30 2009, 10:53 AM~15227558
> *4080 watts, duh!
> *


NO IT WAS NOT............ :uh: 

Rockford Fosgate 4080DSM specs ... Rockford Fosgate 4080DSM. ← home. Power at 13.8V: *40 x 4 at 4 ohms, 80 x 4 at 2 ohms *
THAT IS AT 13.8 VOLTS, OF COUSE AT 14.4 VOLTS, YOU WOULD GET AN INCREASE IN POWER

THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS AMP WAS THAT YOU COULD RUN A SYSTEM IN STEREO AT 2 OHMS, AND IT WOULD PLAY MORE EFFICIENT THEN AT 4 OHMS. 


THE EFFICIENCY WENT FROM 67% TO 72% WHEN GOING INTO 2 OHMS, THAT IS OLD SCHOOL

TYPICAL A, AB, AMPS START OFF AT 67% EFFICIENCY. CLASS D, AND T, TEND TO BE MORE EFFICEINT, I KNOW CADENCE CLASS D WOULD RUN AROUND 83% EFFICIENCY. THAT IS REMARKABLE. SO A THOUSAND WATT AMP IS RUNNING AT 830 WATTS, INSTEAD OF 670 WATTS OF TYPICAL CLASS AB AMP


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 10 2009, 07:31 AM~15318458
> *NO IT WAS NOT............ :uh:
> 
> Rockford Fosgate 4080DSM specs  ... Rockford Fosgate 4080DSM. ← home. Power at 13.8V: 40 x 4 at 4 ohms,  80 x 4 at 2 ohms
> ...


Thanks for the response. Now I'm confused as hell. Words like ohms go right over my head. I know it's loud.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 12 2009, 12:19 PM~15331513
> *Thanks for the response. Now I'm confused as hell. Words like ohms go right over my head. I know it's loud.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA I FEEL YA DOGG, AND THE FUNNY THING IS IF SOMEONE TRY'S TO EXPLAIN, YOU WILL PROBABLY BE WORSE OFF.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just give up and sell that amp to me.


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

sick amp


----------

